# Levanzo ?!?



## Godot (2. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute,
was ist eigentlich von Levanzo zu halten? Ich überlege z.Zt. dorthin umzuziehen, denn das MEGAweb-Angebot für 15€ im Monat schaut ja ganz gut aus. Aber wiese koetet das DOMAINredirect-Angebot so viel, ich verstehe das alles nicht so ganz...

Also, 15€ im Monat für 5 Domains + Subdomains, reichlich Webspace und Traffic und PHP + *5* Datenbanken, stimmt das auch und ist das kein Schrott-Server? Wenn jemand Erfahrungen mit denen hat schreibt mal wie es dort so ist und wieso die das Paket für 49€ so teuer ist, scheint doch weniger zu haben, oder habe ich mich da irgendwo vermacht?

Bis denne


----------



## sam (2. Dezember 2002)

schmeiss mal die forensuchmasine an...
da ham wir schon öfters drüber diskutiert und sind zu dem schluss gekommen, dass man da besser die finger von lässt


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Dezember 2002)

/me hat da schon einmal einen äußerst passenden Link gepostet. Habe jetzt keine Lust, ihn extra erneut rauszusuchen.  

Aber - wie sam schon sagte -


----------



## Feldhofe (29. Dezember 2002)

Also ich war früher mal da -und bin nur mit Mühe und Not durch einen KK nach etlichen Monaten weggekommen! 

Schau mal hier:
http://www.ciao.com/produkte/698946.html


----------

